# Humminbird 737



## rotax (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir gerade ein HUMMINBIRD 737 bestellt und
mein X125 verkauft. Zu dem neuem Echolot habe
ich ein paar Fragen, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


Was passiert wenn in der SideBeam Ansicht die
beiden seitlichen 455kHZ Beams die maximale Tiefe von ca 160 Fuß überschreiten und das Grundecho abgebrochen ist. Kann man trotzdem noch wenigstens Fische mit den Side Beams orten, oder ist "nur" noch der 20 Grad 200 kHZ Beam in der Ansicht nutzbar, oder
wechselt das Gerät automatisch in die Sonar View Ansicht, und aktiviert zusätzlich den 60 Grad Beam
so das wieder der Dual Beam aktiviert ist ? 


Da ich auch im Freiwasser Hechte orten will, habe 
ich mir überlegt ob der WideSide Geber dafür eine
gute Ergänzung wäre. Hat jemand den Geber 
schonmal getestet.

Danke für jegliche Infos

Gruß
Christian


----------



## woody (31. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 737*

Hi rotax



rotax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir gerade ein HUMMINBIRD 737 bestellt[...]
> Was passiert wenn in der SideBeam Ansicht die
> ...



Also - ich hab ein 717 mit einem Quadrabeam Geber. Da das 717er "nur" 2400W Peek Leistung hat, ist die Grenze für die beiden 455 khz SideBeam Strahler bei rd. 30m. Es passiert eigentlich nicht viel, ausser, dass das Grundecho nur noch sehr schwach bzw. nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Ich schalte dann einfach von der QuadraBeam auf Dualbeam um (per Hand). 

Ich benötige den QuadraBeam "nur" zum Absuchen für z.B. Wittling- oder Dorschschwärme. In der Nord- und Ostsee komm ich daher fast überall klar. Auch hilfreich ist es bei engen Fahrwassern um die Seiten "im Auge" zu halten (z.B. Nieuwport Hafenausfahrt bei Niedrigwasser im Dunkeln ;-).

Wenn's tiefer ist - z.B. in Norwegen oder im englischen Kanal - arbeite ich nur mit 200/83khz (20/60Grad) Dualbeam.

Auf der Maas bzw. auf den Maas-Seen bei Roermond habe ich einige Versuche im Süßwasser gemacht. Bei Tiefen um 15-25m und den Kanten gibt der Quadrabeam Geber ein gutes Bild von dem was rechts und links von einem ist. Auch hier verliert sich nur das Grundecho wennes tiefer wird - dann heist es umschalten  auf Dualbeam.

Den WideSide Geber habe ich nicht - ich kann leider darüber nichts sagen. 

Viele Grüße,

Woody


----------



## drehteufel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 737*

Hallo rotax,

ruf den Thomas Schlageter vom Echolotzentrum an, der kann Dir sicher weiterhelfen.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## rotax (31. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 737*

@woody & drehteufel

Danke für die schnellen Infos ! 

Gruß
Christian


----------

